
Serial over Ethernet software - hollysmokes
https://www.eltima.com/products/serial-over-ethernet/
======
matt_the_bass
I've used a lot of tools like this over the years, usually when working with
NMEA data.

@hollysmokes is there a particular feature in this particular product that
stands out to you?

I've often found that getting the data back into serial format is useful for
any 3rd party tool that expects com data. I like Moxa brand serial to Ethernet
bridges a lot and have used them in many customer deployments.

